# not sure new ipad is right for me



## CoolAuntieG (Jun 1, 2007)

My husband bought me an ipad w/retina display 16gb for Xmas and I'm not sure it's the right "notebook" for what I would use it for. I play at lot of facebook games and pogo games as well as emails on my laptop. He bought me the Ipad cuz he is tired of lugging my laptop around the airports when we travel lol. The salesman for our local big chain electronics store told my husband the ipad was much better than the other notebooks. That all I had to do was download Iswifter to the Ipad in order to play the games I want to play. 90% of the games I play need flash which I have found out is not directly available for Ipad.

So... my question is should I keep the new Ipad or exchange it for a notebook that is compatible with flash and if I do keep the Ipad and download the Iswifter app, am I going to have the same gameplay as if I were using a notebook that was compatible with flash???

hope that makes sense 

Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## Amai (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi! if it's about flash then no need to exchange it.
because as much as I know, There's no tablets or mobile phones you can purchase nowadays have flash,
Because Adobe stop the development of mobile version of the flash, that's applied on all new devices with no exceptions.
btw, iPad is a tablet not a Notebook (All of them are sub genres of laptop computers in the end)


----------



## CoolAuntieG (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you for your response. First off when I referenced notebook in my original post I meant to say tablet - my goof. In regards to tablets, I know you can find them that are flash "compatible". I'm just trying to determine if I would be better off with the Ipad and downloading Iswifter to access the games that way or by using a tablet that is flash compatible,


----------



## Amai (Jan 6, 2013)

I didn't know that there's a "compatible" device in this thing! but oh well I found this list of "Certified" devices: here
if you ask me, I would just say stay on your iPad, because another device run flash, the battery life will get lower in no time and you will need to recharge it frequently. (that's why they stop flash in first place) - while you can run 90% of flash sites and games on iPad with no battery problems.
I'm not advanced in devices things, but I know I need to recharge my Galaxy -with flash installed- every 24 hours if want to play games.
Is just about what you prefer.
I hope that I help in something


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

Personally, I find that the iSwiter app works well. As far as equivalency between in-app game play and game play on a flash compatible tablet - IMO, yes, you'll have a near identical experience. If I were you I wouldn't get another tablet just because of native flash incompatibility.


----------



## Phalcon352 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you use Firefox browser on your tablet to log onto Facebook instead of using the Facebook app, Flash will work for all your Facebook games. Works fine for watching flash based videos too.


----------

